
Regression Test Automation Strategy in 8 Steps - NAUMKINAD
https://www.leapwork.com/blog/regression-test-automation-strategy
======
NAUMKINAD
Why it pays off to take a strategic approach to regression testing There isn’t
necessarily one right approach to regression testing, but you can save your
team a lot of time and resources by thinking the process through from the
start. This will not only help increase output quality while containing costs.

How? By moving away from a reactive, put-out-fires-approach, and toward a
strategic, plan-and-execute approach, you essentially decide to spend a few
hours up front on deciding how you want to go about your regression testing,
instead of spending weeks on programming later.

